# Redhead Toxik bottom limb snaps



## POCviking (Apr 17, 2008)

iwas shooting at buffalo archery culdb and 1 of my cables snaped and caused my bottom limb to snap> sucks!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Bummer, I hope Bass Pro takes care of you. Keep us updated.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

You really have to keep a close eye on cables and strings. 

How old was the bow? If it's too old, there's probably not much Bass Pro is going to do. Let us know what happens.


----------



## POCviking (Apr 17, 2008)

replaced it right away when i got there with a brand new one out of the box very impressed with service this is the bps in Katy good guys-Matthew TX Sweep Outdoors


----------



## POCviking (Apr 17, 2008)

it is a 2008 Redhead/Bowtech Toxik


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

That is good to hear. Hope this new one doesn't give you any troubles.


----------

